

Designed to Annoy: A theoretical look at designing inefficient packaging - anathebealio
http://portfolios.risd.edu/gallery/3280915/Design-to-Annoy

======
justinator
The joke is that they designed an inefficient web page, that uses images,
rather than live (and searchable) text + images, right? It's too much to ask
for good web design from RISD.

~~~
jamesdelaneyie
It is Behance after all. The designer's site is similar in it's presentation
however. ID students tend not to be great with typography or web design,
despite having user centric design as a main tenant of their craft.

Not gone on the concept either. It's boring for a student project. He has both
eyes firmly placed in the industry. Sad to see.

